# Cork Harbour - short time lapse sequence



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Nice time lapse photos taken from Cobh last Sat 30th of May
Bulker incoming is "Martigny" for Ringaskiddy
and the "Pont Aven can" be seen outboard for Roscoff

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfRNVPiOs_A&feature=channel_page


----------

